

Ask HN: How should I go about getting a terms & privacy policy?  - lightson

what should I expect to pay in attorney fees?
======
byoung2
Unless you're doing something truly outrageous, there are boilerplates for
these available online.

~~~
lightson
thanks, Hopefully it's not truly outrageous :) I'm concerned that some of what
I'm doing could be out of scope with what's covered in the templates online.

Part of my website includes functionality that allows the user to play mp3s
that have been posted by popular music blogs ( and collected/categorized on my
end ). I know there are similar applications like 'hype machine' and 'we are
hunted' that offer a similar service and appear to be operating w/o much risk;
I'm just unclear of whether or not I can get by with tastefully re-using some
of the relevant elements listed within their legal forms, or if I should just
pay an attorney.

~~~
iworkforthem
Take a look at the terms/privacy by wordpress.com... it is under a Creative
Commons Sharealike license, save those legal fees for raining days. I find it
quite easy to adopt for most businesses.

------
eduardo_f
Take a look at OpenDNS' terms of use. It's also under a Creative Commons
license.

------
lightson
thanks for the suggestions everyone

